# Coronary Angio w/LV Gram



## amym (May 8, 2014)

The doctor turned in charges stating coronary angio with lv gram.  Is it appropriate to bill this as 93454? 

PROCEDURE: The right common fem artery was accessed. There was no significant vascular disease in the visualized segments of RT common femoral artery.
FINDINGS:
1.	Left main: moderate-sized vessel with no significant obstructive CAD.
2.	Ramus: moderate-sized vessel with no luminal irregularities
3.	LAD: moderate-sized vessel with no luminal irregularities 
4.	Diagonal 1: moderate-sized vessel with no luminal irregularities 
5.	Left circumflex: moderate-sized vessel with no luminal irregularities.
6.	Right coronary artery: moderate to large dominant vessel with no luminal irregularities 
7.	LV gram: LV systolic function was moderately reduced. Estimated ejection fraction is 30% to 35%.
8.	No significant gradient across the aortic valve.
9.	Elevated LVEDP.


----------



## jlb102780 (May 8, 2014)

amym said:


> the doctor turned in charges stating coronary angio with lv gram.  Is it appropriate to bill this as 93454?
> 
> Procedure: The right common fem artery was accessed. There was no significant vascular disease in the visualized segments of rt common femoral artery.
> Findings:
> ...



93458

hth


----------

